# Family Fun Time



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]
Family Fun Time
Airboat/Wade Fishing Primetime*

Chilly Saturday morning as we put birthday boy Brandon B. on the water with family and friends airboat fishing the back lakes. Capt. Chris Cady went straight at them taking limits of Black Drum and a hand full of Redfish for the effort. Water levels were reasonable but Chris mentioned that there were no fish in the pools or deeper swales, very little action on the flats. Bayous were the ticket working bait low and slow in pretty good tide movement.

Wade fishing artificial was the go to this morning.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

